# Tip Top



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I busted the ring in the tip top of my spanish rod and want to replace it with a high end tip top. Braid. The blank is a GSB108M. I know the size I need, just give me some models/brands.

Thanks-


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I like Fuji MNST or PST tops.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Thanks. I'll drop off the rod when I get the parts.


----------

